# Abaxen aka levram.us



## Northerly (Apr 23, 2015)

I placed an order for DNP with abaxen two months ago and never received my product He is supposedly legitimate just slightly unreliable he is only a does resale if you are looking for quality DNP checkout Dinitromelt.ru


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 23, 2015)

Northerly said:


> I placed an order for DNP with abaxen two months ago and never received my product He is supposedly legitimate just slightly unreliable he is only a does resale if you are looking for quality DNP checkout Dinitromelt.ru



That url you posted is a known scam site.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 25, 2015)

He is not legit he ripped a bunch of people off.... Have u not read anything about that source???


----------



## Steamboat (Apr 28, 2015)

A couple of other boards claim Levram as bunk.


----------



## Dinitro (May 26, 2015)

Levram owes me $7500 for more than 6 months, and won't pay and doesn't reply to emails.


----------



## Madocks (Jun 19, 2015)

Dont you guys use that well known source site kinda like trip advisor for sources?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2015)

Madocks said:


> Dont you guys use that well known source site kinda like trip advisor for sources?


No. Those sources pay to be there. Once money changes hands things go to shit as far as honesty and integrity


----------



## Dinitro (Dec 19, 2015)

FWIW, after posting a complaint on Eroids about Levram/Abaxen (who is the same guy as Alliance Muscle from back in the day), I got flooded in all sorts of abuse emails in response, and creamed by Levram fans for daring to speak up about the problem. 
That damn dinitromelt.ru website is still up, and I have NOTHING to do with it, just want people to know that. I don't run it, and am not affiliated with it (or any website that uses my "Dinitro" name, just as "Dinitroshop" or sites that sell a supposed "Dinitro blend.") Same is true of scammers who spoof my name in emails; I am no dinitro@hushmail or dinitro@safe-mail, etc. I have ONE legit email address, and it's been the same for years. 
Sorry to add to an order post, but I just want to put it on the record everywhere I can, because people who are getting scammed by those guys are posting "Dinitro ripped me off!" because they're sincerely not aware that it was never me they were dealing with, and I have to try to retroactively clean up the mess over and over. I still have a 100% unmarred delivery rate, no drama, no exceptions.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just got a package from D 3 weeks ago. Legit as usual.


----------



## Dinitro (May 29, 2016)

Thank you! I appreciate that. "Legit as usual" should be my slogan.

http://pastebin.com/u/Dinitro


----------

